# What happened to the Sally Etchells thread then.?



## ribbons (5 March 2013)

Been to busy to look in all day. So what happened to get it pulled.?


----------



## Secret1 (5 March 2013)

I just sent that same question to the H&H admin


----------



## Alec Swan (5 March 2013)

Secret1 said:



			I just sent that same question to the H&H admin 

Click to expand...

A curious first post.



ribbons said:



			Been to busy to look in all day. So what happened to get it pulled.?
		
Click to expand...

By asking the question,  and if someone responds with an answer,  then this thread will disappear too! 

Alec.


----------



## ribbons (5 March 2013)

Really!!  there were four pages of fairly heated discussion that didn't get pulled. 
Any one care to pm me with why, if we are no longer allowed to discuss it openly.


----------



## Secret1 (5 March 2013)

Explain 'Curious first post' please?  It was a perfectly legitimate post and I can send you the reply I have just had from admin if you want


----------



## Secret1 (5 March 2013)

Alec I think i have just sussed out what you meant  Just noticed that my profile says '2 posts'??  I have made more than that but maybe as most were on the deleted thread the total is adjusted too?


----------



## ribbons (5 March 2013)

Well secret, if you now know why, would you be kind enough to tell me. PM if need be.


----------



## case895 (5 March 2013)

The trial has finished, so there is no reason to censor discussions.


----------



## EstherYoung (6 March 2013)

I think I was in it when it disappeared and there didn't seem to be anything any more contentious going on than there was earlier in the thread.


----------



## dollytrot (6 March 2013)

Was it because Robert ed Bysale was about to be exposed on who they really were?

The trail had finished so nothing that could be said would have predujiced it.


----------



## seeley (6 March 2013)

I as read the thread both pro Sally and against Sally were getting a little heated....I have many questions which are un answered and unless we were in the court room listening I dont think they will be answered...!!! A jury found her quilty ( thats 12 normal people) but her friends still think she has been set up by the company, as I have said before WHAT DEFENCE DID SHE PUT TO THE JURY...? I didnt do it wont wash.....If she has been set up by the company lets hope the appeal goes well and she is out of prison...but if she did it there is alot of people she has lied to that will feel very hurt...it is such a hard one as most of us werent in court listening to the evidence.


----------



## Petethehunt (6 March 2013)

The last post I read was I think by Ribbons, whoever it was summed it all up so well. 
Obviously they were too good  LOL


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 March 2013)

who is Sally Etchells? I must have been asleep.

Ah, that dishonest woman - just googled her  Poor employers.


----------



## ribbons (6 March 2013)

Well if your right petethehunt and mine was the last post I am even more baffled. I had assumed things had got a bit heated afterwards, but if not then it's rather strange that it was pulled. 
Nothing I saw posted could have been seen as a problem, just a discussion by members on a current issue of interest. I suppose someone asked for it to be pulled.

It would be nice if admin gave some sort of explanation rather than just whip threads off.

I find it damn annoying when a topic is off limits for no apparent reason.


----------

